

On the Deceptions of Advertising - scribu
http://www.thebookoflife.org/adverts-know-what-we-need-they-just-refuse-to-sell-it-to-us/

======
bediger4000
Interesting article to propose for Hacker News: it's essentially pointing out
unrepairable lies at the heart of the best advertisements. Hacker News readers
aren't totally in favor of advertising, but there's a general slightly warm
feeling about them.

It is rare to read an article that talks openly about someting other than very
obvious falsehoods in ads, and this article does the rare thing. It talks
about deceptions at the ver core of "lifestyle" ads.

